# How much pumpkin?



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How much pumpkin would a 40ish lb puppy get to try to help get rid of "pudding poops"? And how many times a day?


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I give about 1 tablespoon 2x a day and have had results within a day or so.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, couple tablespoons full. I don't measure it. Just a glop. It's not something you can really overdose on. Hope your pup's feeling better soon!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks guys.







I had read about people giving a tablespoon or so but that was always for an adult dog. So I didn't know if a puppy got the same amount or less.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope it works for you.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Just an FYI - Pumpkin was a cause of runny poop for Chaos. He can't tolerate it, or yogurt or green beans.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks.







So far the only thing that miss "garbage gut" has had an "issue" with is a different brand of kibble that she decided to got into.







The only food I have found that she WON'T eat is lettuce. And so far, none of it has bothered her system.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I give 2 tablespoons to both dogs, they love it. I bought lots of pumpkin cans on sale so I give it to them once in a while like a treat. 

Also I give them probiotics.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Tracy,

So she was fine until getting into the wrong food that caused the diarrhea or soft stools. I can understand that... but once you got her back onto her regular food her system didn't get better? 

I always think adding new things the dog has never had continues the problem until their system gets used to it. No saying that pumpkin wouldn't work to firm her up but it could have the reverse reaction too. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MikeB06Tracy,
> 
> So she was fine until getting into the wrong food that caused the diarrhea or soft stools. I can understand that... but once you got her back onto her regular food her system didn't get better?
> 
> I always think adding new things the dog has never had continues the problem until their system gets used to it. No saying that pumpkin wouldn't work to firm her up but it could have the reverse reaction too. Just my thoughts.


No. The "getting into a different food" was a month of so ago. That only lasted 1 day, then she was fine and back to "normal".

This time it is from antibiotics that she was on.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh little miss Siren!!!!!!! 

Hope she feels better! I give all my dogs a maintenance dose of pumpkin twice a week. The love it! I freeze it in globs and give it to them frozen and they crunch it like candy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWOh little miss Siren!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope she feels better! I give all my dogs a maintenance dose of pumpkin twice a week. The love it! I freeze it in globs and give it to them frozen and they crunch it like candy.


Believe me, she feels FINE!

All of my guys are likeing the pumpkin too. 

I also cut her food back to see if that might have been at least part of the issue. I thought maybe her system was "growing up" and she no longer needs as much.

I thought about freezing it. How do you do it? I know how to work a freezer,







but what do you put it in or on?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If I buy a pumpkin this fall a puree it.. then freeze the glop in baggies, will it be like using canned pumpkin? We cannot get canned pumpkin here in Germany.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

That's what I do. When I open a can of pumpkin and use one glop, I put the rest into sandwich-size baggies (one glop dose per baggie) and freeze it. Next time I need pumpkin (well, the dog needs the pumpkin) I get one frozen dose out. 

Patti--that will be exactly like canned pumpkin, only fresher and made with love. You'll need to cook it first. You can bake a pumpkin whole, then cut it in half, scrape out the seeds and mash the cooked flesh which will be quite soft. Or cut up and peel the raw pumpkin and cook the chunks of flesh. Bake until they are soft. Just like you'd cook any squash.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Patti, I know in Europe people use cooked pureed carrots the same way as pumpkin is used here. It works the same it's just here it's easier to purchase cans of ready to use pumpkin than bother with cooking and pureeing carrots.

Thanks for the great idea to freeze the portions of pumpking! I have never thought of it for some reason so when I open the can the dogs eat it all in a few days.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Oksana and Tracy. I will need to wait until autumn for punkins to be ready here.







But I guss I could do that.. peel it, chop it, and bake? Could be done!







Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Another way to freeze pumpkin (or any other gloppy food) would be to use ice cube trays.

~Kristin


----------

